# Ultimate community tank



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here a quick vid of my overstock tank. JDM style!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Why is the youtube tag doesn't seems to work? MODS help please.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Why is the youtube tag doesn't seems to work? MODS help please.


hehehe, it doesn't work for me remember? Saw the tank myself today and sure is a monster. It is a T&T style Earl


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice monster comm tank! glad the st found a good home.

i agree. looks like a tnt tank haha. u must do several water changes a week.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Man I would love to have that, I could watch it for hours. It would be cool if you could write out the stock list to go with the video.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> hehehe, it doesn't work for me remember? Saw the tank myself today and sure is a monster. It is a T&T style Earl


Some of my friends calls it a superstore tank.

But most monster fish hobbysit call it JDM tank. Japanese Domestic Market or just AM tank. Asian Market tank.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> nice monster comm tank! glad the st found a good home.
> 
> i agree. looks like a tnt tank haha. u must do several water changes a week.


I do water change every two weeks and thanks for the ST. This guy's a bottomless pit. It won't spot eating till I ran out of prawns. Lol!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Man I would love to have that, I could watch it for hours. It would be cool if you could write out the stock list to go with the video.


Too many to write down as there are 97 bichirs in there and more other monster fish.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Man I would love to have that, I could watch it for hours. It would be cool if you could write out the stock list to go with the video.


I don't think Earl can remember what he have in there now, and if he does it will be a long list because I never see that many stock up in a tank before except T&T . I would say more then 50 monster in it and the lungfish is huge.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Copy & paste everything after the "?"/ "v=ZOdcm3dAxvw"


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Copy & paste everything after the "?"/ "v=ZOdcm3dAxvw"


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Added some pics.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

hardcore monster tank. 97 bichirs was a typo though right? (from post # 8)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what size is the tank?
you have so many monsters in there.
i'd love to see this in person some day.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ im pretty sure 97 wasnt a typo


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah cool tank, you were the one that bought that st,nice


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think it looks good earl. that datnoid looks like he seems to be happy. is this the same tank that we got out in Maple Ridge??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> hardcore monster tank. 97 bichirs was a typo though right? (from post # 8)


I used to have a 100 of them. Sold 3 just yesterday to someone from Kamloops.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> what size is the tank?
> you have so many monsters in there.
> i'd love to see this in person some day.
> thanks for sharing.


 8 feet long.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

petey said:


> ^ im pretty sure 97 wasnt a typo


Completed the bichir collection already and some species got more than 10x each.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Ah cool tank, you were the one that bought that st,nice


Lol! Yes I am. I need 1 more with non-oddball bars.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i think it looks good earl. that datnoid looks like he seems to be happy. is this the same tank that we got out in Maple Ridge??


Yes that's the tank now but changes some few specs. Turned it to a 30" instead of a 24". (96"x30"x30")


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Added another video. See first post.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=10379#post10379


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

can you get a feeding video? I would love to see all those hiding fish to come out for food.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> can you get a feeding video? I would love to see all those hiding fish to come out for food.


That's the plan for the next episode 2: Feeding time.


----------

